# Milestar Tire Replacement



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Call your nearest Goodyear dealer, give them your TT Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), your Name, Phone #. They will also need the CASING DOT # "5YHH TCI _ _ _ _", and the TREAD CODE # "M633-_ _" from all four or five Milestar ST225/75D/15 Model M633 Bias ply tires. Goodyear will then call Keystone for an Authorization #. Your tires will then be replaced with Goodyear Marathon ST225/75R15D at NO COST TO YOU.

Goodyear is replacing ours tomorrow morning.

Butch


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 4, 2007)

Great Info........now to get the ball rolling

Thanks


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Butch. Congrats on the new tires. I have the '07 Sydney 31frks fiver and have the same Milestar tires. Mine are fine so far visually and I have just shy of 4000 miles on them. I keep them at 64-65 lbs and I tow at 70mph unless speed limit is lower. I have a decent margin of safey as far as weight limits go for the tires. It seems so many tire problems are related to being underinflated and/or overloaded. Again, not anything I've had to worry about. 
I'm curious if you had cracked tires as many have mentioned, a blowout, if these tires have been labeled as "recalled" or what warranted you being able to get yours replaced. The tires on my unit have been my biggest concern since owning it due to reading so much negativity about these and other trailer tires.
I appreciate your input and thanks for the great info on this great website. PCM



B&J_GAKampers said:


> Call your nearest Goodyear dealer, give them your TT Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), your Name, Phone #. They will also need the CASING DOT # "5YHH TCI _ _ _ _", and the TREAD CODE # "M633-_ _" from all four or five Milestar ST225/75D/15 Model M633 Bias ply tires. Goodyear will then call Keystone for an Authorization #. Your tires will then be replaced with Goodyear Marathon ST225/75R15D at NO COST TO YOU.
> 
> Goodyear is replacing ours tomorrow morning.
> 
> Butch


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Butch. Congrats on the new tires. I have the '07 Sydney 31frks fiver and have the same Milestar tires. Mine are fine so far visually and I have just shy of 4000 miles on them. I keep them at 64-65 lbs and I tow at 70mph unless speed limit is lower. I have a decent margin of safey as far as weight limits go for the tires. It seems so many tire problems are related to being underinflated and/or overloaded. Again, not anything I've had to worry about. 
I'm curious if you had cracked tires as many have mentioned, a blowout, if these tires have been labeled as "recalled" or what warranted you being able to get yours replaced. The tires on my unit have been my biggest concern since owning it due to reading so much negativity about these and other trailer tires.
I appreciate your input and thanks for the great info on this great website. PCM



B&J_GAKampers said:


> Call your nearest Goodyear dealer, give them your TT Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), your Name, Phone #. They will also need the CASING DOT # "5YHH TCI _ _ _ _", and the TREAD CODE # "M633-_ _" from all four or five Milestar ST225/75D/15 Model M633 Bias ply tires. Goodyear will then call Keystone for an Authorization #. Your tires will then be replaced with Goodyear Marathon ST225/75R15D at NO COST TO YOU.
> 
> Goodyear is replacing ours tomorrow morning.
> 
> Butch


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Hello Butch. Congrats on the new tires. I have the '07 Sydney 31frks fiver and have the same Milestar tires. Mine are fine so far visually and I have just shy of 4000 miles on them. I keep them at 64-65 lbs and I tow at 70mph unless speed limit is lower. I have a decent margin of safey as far as weight limits go for the tires. It seems so many tire problems are related to being underinflated and/or overloaded. Again, not anything I've had to worry about.
> I'm curious if you had cracked tires as many have mentioned, a blowout, if these tires have been labeled as "recalled" or what warranted you being able to get yours replaced. The tires on my unit have been my biggest concern since owning it due to reading so much negativity about these and other trailer tires.
> I appreciate your input and thanks for the great info on this great website. PCM


I contacted Keystone about my tires (cupping with less than 700 miles on them) and my concern with them. At that time Keystone told me they would reimburse me $90 per tire for a tire of my choice. I talked to our local Goodyear dealer and he informed me they had just received a message concerning the Milestar tires on Keystone trailers. GY and Keystone now have an agreement to replace all Milestar ST225/75D/15 Model M633 tires on TT's made by Keystone. It is my understanding that you do not have to have a problem with your tires to have them replaced. From what I understand this is a voluntary recall on Keystone's part. This is at no cost to you. I chose to have all 5 tires balanced, and that was my only expense.

Keystone is suppose to be sending out letters to all TT owners with these tires. You can either wait to get your letter or go ahead and contact your local Goodyear dealer and give them the required information I listed above, they will call Keystone for autorization and then they will replace your tires.

Butch


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Now as I look at the website, GY has different kinds of dealers and some of them are RV tire dealers. Can I contact any dealer or do they have to deal in RV tires


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Bill H said:


> Now as I look at the website, GY has different kinds of dealers and some of them are RV tire dealers. Can I contact any dealer or do they have to deal in RV tires


You can go to any Goodyear Dealer, if they can't handle a RV because of space they will direct you to the closest one that can. The Goodyear store I used was not a RV Store.

Butch


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I got all 5 of my Milestar tires replaced fro free by Keystone. Brand new CHINA made Goodyear Marathon ST radials. Keystone, also, paid for the metal valve stems (a must to run and maintain max pressure) and balancing.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

jdpm said:


> I got all 5 of my Milestar tires replaced fro free by Keystone. Brand new CHINA made Goodyear Marathon ST radials. Keystone, also, paid for the metal valve stems (a must to run and maintain max pressure) and balancing.


I purchased a 2007 Outback 18RS from Holman's RV in Ohio and have yet to pick it up. I read here about ther Milestar tires and called my salesperson. He said he new nothing about it and they were a big seller of Outbacks. I told him to check and he called me the next day to tell me Keystone was replacing all 5 of my tires free of charge. They are sending 5 new Duro tires to Holman's to install on my 18RS. By the way, these are the 14inch tires.
G


----------

